# Tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) chuyên nghiệp, giá tốt nhất



## diem.hlv123 (19/11/20)

*CÓ NÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP (PACKAGED) HAY KHÔNG?*


Nhắc đến giải làm mát dành cho những không gian lớn, phục vụ cho công việc sản xuất, người ta luôn nghĩ ngay đến *máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged)*, mặc dù còn rất nhiều những sự lựa chọn khác không kém phần hoàn hảo, nhưng nhìn chung, thiên hướng nghiêng về thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) vẫn là đông hơn.

+++Bài viết tham khảo thêm: Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?



Nhưng liệu, có nên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) hay không? sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp có thật sự chất lượng như lời quảng cáo của nó? 










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP (PACKAGED) CÓ ĐIỂM THÚ VỊ GÌ?*


Điểm sơ lược một vài lợi thế của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) khiến chủ đầu tư thích thú lựa chọn.




Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.









*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP (PACKAGED) CÓ MẶT HẠN CHẾ GÌ?*


Dù được quảng cáo và tung hô rầm rộ về khả năng làm mát cực nhanh chóng và là sản phẩm tiết kiệm nhất, hợp lý nhất khi lựa chọn thi công cho các công trình như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, hội trường hay kho chứa hàng…  thế nhưng, nó vẫn sẽ có những mặt hạn chế khá đáng tiệc của một sản phẩm công nghiệp, cụ thể là:




Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) chính là thiết kế quá khổ của nó. Là sản phẩm thuộc dòng công nghiệp (Packaged) cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.
Sức gió nhiều khi quá mạnh nên không thích hợp để bố trí các vật dụng gần máy.









*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP (PACKAGED) NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Hiện nay, thị trường chủ yếu tập trung phân phối vào 5 hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) chính, chủ yếu là cung cấp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp. Vì đây là một sản phẩm có thể nói là vô cùng phức tạp trong việc sản xuất, cho nên, chỉ có những thương hiệu thực sự chất lượng mới đủ khả năng để phân phối dòng máy lạnh này.




Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp 5.5hp – 10hp: 59.800.000đ – 82.200.0000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin công nghiệp nối ống gió 10hp – 20hp: 85.000.000đ – 153.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG Inverter: 70.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ.


****Vậy nên lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) nào là tốt nhất?*


Tùy vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian cần lắp đặt và điều kiện chi trả của mỗi người mà sẽ có những sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Vì thế, không thể nói chính xác được đâu mới là thương hiệu tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất với bạn để thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged), tất cả còn cần phải dựa vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau để đánh giá và đưa ra lời khuyên cụ thể cho từng người.



Vì thế, nếu bạn vẫn còn khá là băn khoăn về việc nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Packaged nào là tốt nhất thì hãy liên hệ ngay với Hotline 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn kỹ hơn nhé!



+++ Nên xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.












*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP (PACKAGED) GIÁ RẺ TẠI MIỀN NAM?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị chuyên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) giá rẻ nhất tại miền Nam, đến với chúng tôi, các bạn luôn được tư vấn phương án sử dụng máy lạnh hiện đại nhất, đẳng cấp nhất và hỗ trợ thiết kế miễn phí trước khi lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged)  hoàn toàn miễn phí.




Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại ĐÂY để biết thêm về công trình do Hải Long Vân nhận thầu và phục trách thi công hoàn thành nhé!


Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) trên thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ kho hãng, vì thế mà giá máy tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất, cam kết hàng nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày, hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Xem thêm bài viết: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất










*KẾT LUẬN.*


Hải Long Vân là đơn vị điện lạnh uy tín trên địa bàn TPHCM, tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Phú, Tân Bình, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức…. nói riêng và khu vực miền Nam nói chung với dịch vụ lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged). Tự tin vào tay nghề cứng cùng kinh nghiệm lắp đặt trên 7 năm trong nghề, chúng tôi có sự khảo sát chính xác, báo giá trọn gói và ước tính kinh phí chuẩn nhất cho chủ đầu tư.



Hãy liên hệ ngay với công ty chúng tôi khi có nhu cầu lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged) để được *tư vấn – khảo sát – thiết kế - báo giá – dự toán công trình – lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp* qua Hotline 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng (hỗ trợ tư vấn miễn phí 24/24)

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/co-nen-thi-cong-may-lanh-tu-dung-cong-nghiep-packaged-hay-khong.html


----------

